

'Processing' - programming language for animation, images and interactions - kirubakaran
http://processing.org/

======
henning
Processing is pretty cool.

If you're on a Mac, there's also NodeBox (
<http://nodebox.net/code/index.php/Home> ) which lets you use Python.

~~~
darragjm
Processing is also the development environment for the Arduino (
<http://www.arduino.cc/> ), a very cool open source hardware platform for
small-scale electronics projects/prototypes.

I use both of these pretty heavily at work and at home and they've proved to
be immensely useful for whenever I want to test out ideas that pop up in my
head from time to time.

